# Buying a car in Dubai re-registering in Abu Dhabi



## TAMS13 (Jun 16, 2016)

i trolled the Net also looking for the same Answer and didn't really get a definite Answer 

So i said #### it and just went to do it myself 

First off now's the time to buy the prices in Dubai are low a lot of expats leaving 

Second the export import is easy and i did everything in a day 

This is what you will need 

1. Photo copy of your visa and passport photo page ,photo copy of your Emirates ID ( I'm anal and took 2 copies just in case )

2.Meet the seller of the car in Dubai 

3.Go to RTA in Dubai with Seller 

4.Seller deregisters the CAR IN Dubai TAKE A TICKET BOTH OF YOU GO TO THE DESK 

At this point you will need Photo copies of passport ,Visa ,Emirates ID 

seller will also need to hand over photo copy of Emirates ID and the cars Registration card (Gold card)

The nice RTA Emirate Dude will take the documents ask for 20 dirhams and deregister the car and had the Buyer the de-registration stamped Document 

The seller can now leave 

The Abu Dhabi Buyer now puts the car on to a flatbed (Now this is the bit that i thought was going to give me a headache in fact it was the easiest bit there are guys hanging around waiting with trucks i spoke to a guy next minute the car is on a truck and im in the truck heading to Abu Dhabi cost 350 dirhams my truck driver was excellent and helped me in the RTA in Dubai and Abu Dhabi i gave him 500 for been a top fella 

so you and the car end up in Abu Dhabi RTA go inside to pay desk and pay for the inspection return to car with ticket join car queue and inspect car (i can’t remember the price i think 150 dirhams)

once inspection complete go inside RTA and get car insurance (there are plenty shop about a bit)

once you get insurance go into the registration part of the building literally next door take a ticket and wait to go to the counter 

insurance Make sure you have your own country driving license as well as the Abu Dhabi license with you if you have one they want to see you have more than one year’s driving experience

Once at the counter they check insurance RTA MOT inspection cert they then register your car ask what style plates you require you pay 250 dirhams CREDIT CARD ONLY they hand you your GOLD registration card you walk across hall to plate shop and hand over the GOLD registration card they hand you new plates and your Gold registration card back and you are done back to the car plates onto car and happy days you’re driving in Abu Dhabi 

i left Abu Dhabi at 10 am via careem cars arrived at sellers house at 12pm drove to RTA by 1230 deregistered by 1300 on the flatbed by 1330 in the truck and drive to Abu Dhabi RTA by 330PM RTA MOT INSURANCE by 400pm registered in Abu dhabi 430pm Plates on and driving by 5 pm 

it is not hard and there is nothing to worry about unless you buy a nail that won’t pass the MOT 

i was told after the car was deregistered i could take the MOT in Dubai before i put the car on the flatbed and use that in Abu Dhabi i chose not to as i thought it might complicate things 

cheers Tams
lane:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Great post - very helpful indeed.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Good writeup Tams, I've done it a couple of times pretty painless


----------



## AjAx30 (Aug 2, 2014)

Is there any benefit having a car registered in Abu Dhabi instead of Dubai?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

AjAx30 said:


> Is there any benefit having a car registered in Abu Dhabi instead of Dubai?


Depends on where you live and the proximity of the testing stations...


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Not really, it's easier to sell a car in Dubai I would say as much busier secondhand market and demand, registration fees are a bit less in AD unless that's changed. 

Also Abu Dhabi issues temporary export plates for transferring a car to other Emirates, dubai doesn't so you need a recovery truck transport to buy a car in Dubai to register elsewhere.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I was thinking more of the logistics of having to visit the other Emirate if your car is not registered where the owner lives.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> I was thinking more of the logistics of having to visit the other Emirate if your car is not registered where the owner lives.


'Not really..' was in reply to AjAx30's question, not your post


----------



## akhan1980 (Feb 11, 2014)

I am selling my new Dubai plate 2016 car. The buyers is from abu dhabi. The insurance came with the car. I don't know If that can be transferred. If not then does the buyer have to get the insurance before de-registration in Dubai? And get the new insurance in abu dhabi and I get the refund of the insurance with the deregister certificate?


----------

